# African Music



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Found some cool new stuff lately, starting with browsing through the post-Fela work of drummer Tony Allen, who unfortunately died last year

Here is a Jazz-Afrobeat Fusion record he made in 2017






the guitarist on this record was Cameroonian Indy Dibongue, who just released this tribute to his fellow countryman, guitarist, electronic music pioneer and writer Francis Bebey






which led me to discovering Francis Bebey


----------



## GeorgeWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Found some cool new stuff lately, starting with browsing through the post-Fela work of drummer Tony Allen, who unfortunately died last year
> 
> Here is a Jazz-Afrobeat Fusion record he made in 2017
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. I had never heard any of this before and I really enjoyed listening through. The listening track and how you got to Francis Bebey and the video with the flute was wonderful. A warm character, and intereste


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's one of the most famous songs from Nigeria:






And a relatively recent (2013) hit from Ethiopia:


----------



## GeorgeWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

GeorgeWeb said:


> Thank you for sharing. I had never heard any of this before and I really enjoyed listening through. The listening track and how you got to Francis Bebey and the video with the flute was wonderful. A warm character, and intereste


Sorry reply was half finished!..

A warm character, and interesting what you can achieve with one note.

Thanks again!


----------



## GeorgeWeb (Oct 4, 2021)

This song is from the 70s Nigeria/Cameroon but it was popular in at parties when I was a teenager in the early 2000s in East London, UK. I find it very infectious, but that might be because it brings back some great memories. Wonder what everyone else thinks of it


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Great guitars....


----------

